# Patio Display 2010



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

Just a little look at our Mummy's Tomb patio display from 2010 - and it's all under black light!

Hope everyone likes!

:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks cool! The black light shows up really nice with your props.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great.


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words!

I'll be uploading a photo album in the near future that details some of the stuff we've done, inside and out!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like you put alot of time and effort into this. My only gripe is that I wish the video was longer. Have any pics? Nice work!


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, I do! Not on here yet...! 

I have the same name on Garage of Evil and have uploaded - at this point - two albums, 2009 and 2010...have at 'em!

I will be eventually uploading here as well.:jol:


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

And thank you for the kind words! My wife and I appreciate it very much!


----------



## rpersun (Sep 29, 2011)

*Awesome job*

The blacklight is super. I just got one and was debating on using it until I saw your video, now it will be in the haunt for sure. Thanks for changing my mind.


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks! Blacklights just change the vibe SO much at night!


----------

